# Types of Rotor Alloys?



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I had previously been a bit put-off by Rotors having seen them on A3s and A1s looking smart, but unspectacular.

However today I drove past an A5 I think which had large rotors with what looked like a much phatter concave appearance.

Am I right in thinking there are a few different designs of these wheels, from shallow to deep dish? Or are the boring ones just cheap replicas? I would actually love a set in the wide concave stance. Any info out there or part numbers?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Majority of concave wheels in any design will be a problem on the TT because of the large offset as standard. You can get a bit of a concave but not a lot.
The A5 also has a offset of 45 if I remember rightly.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The a3 / a1 oem rotors are flat faced and look crap

The A5 19" rotors are nicely dished but they are a ET33 9j 
They would stick out too much and you'd have to stretch the tyres

Equivalent to putting 20mm spacers on the stock 19" TT rotors

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That's a great shame though. I think those big rotors would look 'the bomb' on a TT! Maybe possible with 225 width tyres or a tiny skim on the mounting face, but I won't wanna try it myself.

BTW, does anyone know if it's possible to fit 4 tt wheels and tyres in the car with the back seats down?? Got some other ones I need to collect..


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

One wheel will need to sit on the passenger seat and wear the seatbelt.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I was originally thinking of the A4 which the A5 is based on...but yeah the A5/S5/RS/5 wheel offset can be from 33-37 depending on wheel type and fitment..

http://www.wheel-size.com/size/audi/a5/2013/

Four TT wheels and tyres will fit in a coupe but not in the boot of the roadster.


----------



## savz1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mine have the 19" Rotors from an A4 Black edition, I think they have more of a concave than the A3 version but not as much as the A5, the offset is something like ET44 and with a 245 tyre and lowered 25mm they can scrape over speed bumps if any more than 2 are in the car but when springs were stock it was fine.










You can see the concave on the front wheel more in this pic


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not the best angle but the 9J TT rotors have a bit of concave










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

My 19" OEM rotors are noticeably heavier than the 18" on the A3... Hate to think what the 20' rotors weigh if u get that big or bigger

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

savz1 said:


> Mine have the 19" Rotors from an A4 Black edition, I think they have more of a concave than the A3 version but not as much as the A5, the offset is something like ET44 and with a 245 tyre and lowered 25mm they can scrape over speed bumps if any more than 2 are in the car but when springs were stock it was fine.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


Could be that those on the A5 are 20" like I had on my A6? They were only available in 20" on the A6.

If so I guess that the slightly longer arms would allow slightly more dish (?) and even if not the longer arms look a bit more stylish. I like the 19" rotors on my TT but the A6 ones just looked a little better.

Edit: thinking about it it's the A7 that's related to the A6 and the A5 is related to the A4 so I'm probably talking bolox! :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Next door has a s-line BE a5 with rotors and they are very dished, look nice 
It would be possible to get them machined down a bit to give an offset that would fit the TT perfectly

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> Next door has a s-line BE a5 with rotors and they are very dished, look nice
> It would be possible to get them machined down a bit to give an offset that would fit the TT perfectly


Interesting. Are they 19" or 20? I wouldn't want to go near 20s. I do like the ones on gogs car, but I'm sure I saw even deeper ones than that, but hard to tell as I was in passing traffic. So confusing having so many types! How are you supposed to source them without knowing the PN? :?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Next doors are 19" and are way more dished than the ttrs ones

Part number I found is : 8T0601025 CD

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/252183246570

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Oooh.. lovely

ET33 though. This'll be a mission.. [smiley=book2.gif]

Reps would be a good way to go, but I doubt there are any.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Tons of these on dodgy russian sites for some reason

http://www.audi-club.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=410562


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Did you stumble upon that Russian site as part of your search for Russian sites of a different kind :lol:


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> Next door has a s-line BE a5 with rotors and they are very dished, look nice
> It would be possible to get them machined down a bit to give an offset that would fit the TT perfectly


I found a set of these needing a refurb, but the more I look into it the less likely I think they can work. They would need to get down to about ET40, and even then I would need something like 235/35/19 tyres to clear the arches. That means that the mounting faces would need to loose about 7mm. I think anything over about 4mm might compromise them too much. It depends on how much thickness of thread there would be left for the wheel bolts. I haven't seen them in person so don't know. Anyone tried offset correction like this?


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

These are TT rotors


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah, not as nice as the 8T0 ones I've seen. ET33 though..


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

And the two tones i also had...again TT spec


----------



## cezardan85 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hello,

Do you know if the ROTORS 19", 9J, ET33 from A5 with tyres 235/35R19, fit on TT with Air Lift Performance?


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

It's the equivalent of placing 19mm spacers on each wheel. I know of one TTS that claims to be lowered on 20mm spacers and standard 255mm tyres, but I have not seen it in the flesh. If you try it please report back!


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

I got my car with non-OEM wheels (actually Mille Miglia). I've never particularly liked them, but haven't got round to finding Audi ones.

They are 9J, 19" and ET35 with 255/35 tyres, and do not rub or protrude illegally. I would guess that ET35 is about the limit.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Steve your car must be a sport then, not the lower s-line else they would deffo rub, I ran 245/35/19 8.5j ET35 and sat nearly flush and had to remove the rear tabs so yours being 255 on a 9j will sit 6mm further out so if lowered wouldn't work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Steve in Ireland said:


> I got my car with non-OEM wheels (actually Mille Miglia). I've never particularly liked them, but haven't got round to finding Audi ones.
> 
> They are 9J, 19" and ET35 with 255/35 tyres, and do not rub or protrude illegally. I would guess that ET35 is about the limit.


pics?


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

efunc said:


> pics?


If you click the tiny car symbol under the pic and profile info on my post, and then the tiny camera symbol on the page which results from that...

(And, yes, not lowered at all.)


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks. Your car has S-Line badges, but looks very high. 
Any pics looking along the side? Cheers


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh, the S-Line badges were fakes. Gone now. Previous owner.


----------

